# Shrimps with rams!



## dkm (21 Mar 2010)

Hi,

Just been trawling the forums.

Come across a few posts where people are keeping shrimps with german blue rams etc. Is this ok?

I thought the rams would eat the shrimps! 

Any thoughts anyone. I would love to keep shrimps but thought they may end up an expensive meal.

Regards

Dave


----------



## dkm (21 Mar 2010)

Think I have found my answer a few threads down. 

Dave


----------



## BAE (21 Mar 2010)

i wouldnt know but id of thought theyde be ok when young but as adults i would of thought theyde eat them


----------



## dkm (21 Mar 2010)

Possibly. I not sure either. I guess you can never be sure when mixing fish and shrimps.

Dave


----------



## dw1305 (22 Mar 2010)

Hi all,
I've now "kept" cherry shrimps with a range of dwarf cichlids, and it does depend a little bit on the species, but they all eat shrimps and will eventually eat the colony, even in a very weedy tank. I'm now using RCS as additional live food for my Apistogrammas, and they love them.
cheers Darrel


----------



## gratts (22 Mar 2010)

Had XL Czech Rams a while back and they soon polished off cherry shrimp and BIG amanos. Maybe while the rams are small shrimp would be OK, but if your rams are kept healthy they will soon get to a size where no shrimp are safe.


----------



## dkm (22 Mar 2010)

Think if I want shrimps I need to set up a second tank. My wife will be well pleased! Dave


----------



## mlgt (23 Mar 2010)

I wouldnt try and keep any shrimps in a tank with Ram. I replanted some moss from my shrimp tank in my main tank and it seems that 2 cherries were attached to it.
Once seeing them, the rams chased around and waited for the cherries to come out of hiding.

Eventually they were eaten, especially if they are used to live foods such as bloodworm and brine shrimp 

I would say if you are planning to keep CRS in a tank with rams it will be an expensive meal 

However if you want to keep the population in check then go for it


----------

